# Remote code for unlisted TV



## JoeF (Aug 20, 2007)

We got a "cheapo" Curtis (not Curtis Mathes) TV for our kitchen and I can't find the remote code for the D* remote. I tried codes for some likely suspects but had no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Step one is to consult the operator's manual that came with the TV. Curtis International manuals appear relatively useless in this respect so that's probably a dead end.

If the manual doesn't have any advice, try the Sony remote codes. If someone is going to ape another manufacturer, it is often going to look like a Sony. Another code set that seems pretty popular is the Philips codes.

Looking more closely at the Curtis International website, I see that they also distribute RCA and Sylvania, so you might try those.

If that doesn't work, dial 1-800-968-9853 during Toronto business hours.


----------



## JoeF (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately, none of those codes worked. Guess I need to call.


----------



## william8004 (Oct 6, 2006)

Ahhh! Remember when Curtis-Mathis meant the best TV available?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

I take it you mean your trying to program your directv remote to operate the TV, and not the tv remote to operate the satellite receiver as one of the above people have referanced you to by trying to look in the tv manual.

You can do a code search to see if it will operate a non listed tv manufacturer.

*Here's how to scan for TV codes on your DIRECTV remote*

1.Make sure your TV is turned on.

2.Slide the mode switch at top of remote to "TV".

3.Press and hold the MUTE button. This is located above the number 1 button.

4.While still holding down MUTE, press and hold the SELECT button until green light at the top of the remote flashes twice.

5.Then enter 991, the green light on remote should flash twice.

6.Point remote at TV and press CHANNEL UP button. Tap the CHANNEL UP button repeatedly until the TV powers off.

7.When the TV powers off, press and release the SELECT button.

*Note: If the green light flashes three times before TV responds, then all codes have been cycled through. Our remote controls are guaranteed to program to your DIRECTV receiver, however your TV may not be compatible with our remote control.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Yo Harsh....stay out the Direct TV forums. You confuse people because you have idea what you are talking about. 

The OP wants to program his Direct TV report to operate his TV. Why would he look at his TV manual for a Direct TV code? LMAO


----------



## JoeF (Aug 20, 2007)

I tried the code search as suggested by Yoda. To be honest, I never made it to the end, but I was button pushing for the better part of 30 min. I'm thinking that the code might not be a "TV" code.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

JoeF said:


> I tried the code search as suggested by Yoda. To be honest, I never made it to the end, but I was button pushing for the better part of 30 min. I'm thinking that the code might not be a "TV" code.


Which model remote do you have? The latest RC65 has a lot more codes than prior models, but I don't show one listed for Curtis. Doesn't mean there isn't one though. The model number is in the upper left of the remote. I have a feeling you may be SOL on using the D* remote to control the tv.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Robert, do you have a code for a 22" Haeir Tv? Code search did a number on my thumb :lol:


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

It seems as others are in the same boat:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2313668

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?postID=10626144&ie=x#e10626144


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Robert, do you have a code for a 22" Haeir Tv? Code search did a number on my thumb :lol:


Try the following:
Haier 11034, 10768


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Same as listed on setup menu but don't work for this tv. My daughter just had to have an off brand tv just because it was green. :grin:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Robert, do you have a code for a 22" Haeir Tv? Code search did a number on my thumb :lol:


In addition to the two that are listed, the RC65 adds 11748 & 11749. Hard to say if either of those will control the tv or not.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> My daughter just had to have an off brand tv just because it was green. :grin:


Are you sure green wasn't "code" for the cheapest set she could find?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

bixler said:


> Yo Harsh....stay out the Direct TV forums. You confuse people because you have idea what you are talking about.
> 
> The OP wants to program his Direct TV report to operate his TV. Why would he look at his TV manual for a Direct TV code? LMAO


Because TV manuals often indicate the codes used on popular universal remotes.

Funny Guy.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Another thought... Is it a multi-function TV? Does it have a DVD player/VCR built into it?
Thats usually a real game changer when it comes to programming the remote.


----------



## JoeF (Aug 20, 2007)

CJTE said:


> Another thought... Is it a multi-function TV? Does it have a DVD player/VCR built into it?
> Thats usually a real game changer when it comes to programming the remote.


Yes, it's an under-cabinet model with a radio (no DVD).


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

It might respond using 30797 in either AV1 or AV2 positions. Thats the Curtis code for audio receivers.

If it does work, you'll need to use the slider on top quite a bit. AV1/2 for power & volume (if your lucky) and of course D* position for channel changes.

Good luck.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Robert, do you have a code for a 22" Haeir Tv? Code search did a number on my thumb :lol:





Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Try the following:
> Haier 11034, 10768





Donnie Byrd said:


> Same as listed on setup menu but don't work for this tv. My daughter just had to have an off brand tv just because it was green. :grin:


Try 10178.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

31263 is another Curtis audio code you could try.


----------



## JoeF (Aug 20, 2007)

No luck with 30797 or 31263. Does the "channel up" search work in the AV position?


----------



## Brannayen (Sep 8, 2008)

> Here's how to scan for TV codes on your DIRECTV remote
> 
> 1.Make sure your TV is turned on.
> 
> ...


These instructions left out a few steps. After you press 991 in step 5 (to select code search), you then press 1 again (it will flash twice again), then you press the power on button at the very top right. Then proceed to step 6.

If you hit channel up very fast, you risk going past the code. Pressing channel down will back it up. I alway hit channel up very fast till the tv turns off, then back it up slowly till it comes back on.

Then hit SELECT to lock in the code.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Brannayen said:


> These instructions left out a few steps. After you press 991 in step 5 (to select code search), you then press 1 again (it will flash twice again), then you press the power on button at the very top right. Then proceed to step 6.
> 
> If you hit channel up very fast, you risk going past the code. Pressing channel down will back it up. I alway hit channel up very fast till the tv turns off, then back it up slowly till it comes back on.
> 
> Then hit SELECT to lock in the code.


There's no reason to press the power button...
The remote is going to send the power on/off command when you hit channel up. You can hit other keys (like volume and mute) to see if they work as they're supposed to.


----------



## Brannayen (Sep 8, 2008)

You do still have to hit the number 1 a second time, though.


----------



## jjfeo (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a Curtis International LCD2425A and the Sony code 10505 works. I hope this helps (11 months later).


----------



## sim (Oct 25, 2010)

jjfeo said:


> I have a Curtis International LCD2425A and the Sony code 10505 works. I hope this helps (11 months later).


I knew it took a while to scan through remote codes, but I had no idea it takes that long! :lol:


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

sim said:


> I knew it took a while to scan through remote codes, but I had no idea it takes that long! :lol:


Everybody and their kid brother are making TVs these days, y'know.


----------



## jjfeo (Dec 9, 2009)

sim said:


> I knew it took a while to scan through remote codes, but I had no idea it takes that long! :lol:


The wife was really pissed!!! LOL Although, she's ok with it now that the remote control works! :grin:


----------



## msjmurphy (Jan 27, 2013)

JoeF said:


> We got a "cheapo" Curtis (not Curtis Mathes) TV for our kitchen and I can't find the remote code for the D* remote. I tried codes for some likely suspects but had no luck. Any suggestions?


I have a Cutis 19" LED HD - and remote code 10000 worked for me - it allows me to turn the tv on when the RC65 is in the "TV" mode - when switched to the "DirecTV" mode, I can adjust the volume and turn BOTH the box and the TV off at the same time... Hope this helps.


----------



## skinsfan88 (May 1, 2016)

jjfeo said:


> I have a Curtis International LCD2425A and the Sony code 10505 works. I hope this helps (11 months later).


Worked for me on a Curtis LCD3227A. My 2 year old lost the original remote. Thanks you are a life saver!


----------

